# Do you have to put traps near existing bee hives or can you wing it?



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

I got me a top bar hive, don't want to get into why i can't buy bees..but i can't travel far so made a top-bar hive over the winter for some bees to try out. See if this hobby is something i'm interested in. 

So i want to catch some bees instead (or at least try). I've seen bees on dandelions in march here in Missouri, so i assume that the best time for traps. I have 40 acres..part wooded..part fields next to pond. Is it worth it to try for swarm traps for bees? 

There is a dead tree in middle of one of the fields..with pond a hundred feet from it. Would that be a good starter place?

I push comes to shove i can order some bees, but i've sank to much money in other "hobbies" i've lost interest in i'd rather not.  I prefer the minimalist approach.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Read a bunch about swarms. From what what I read swarms don't usually travel far if they don't have to. If you can find out where the bees that are around you are going back to, and then set the hive 10-20' from the existing hive, you should be able to catch the swarm, if it does. Yes, there is a chance to catch one if you just throw the hive out there, but a bit better if you also buy swarm lure from Dadant or somewhere and add that to it. They are attracted to the lure and should move right in, again, if they are swarming in your area. Option 3 is to call your local bee remover or bee guild and ask if you can have one of their swarms that they caught. Nice to tip them though, but won't be as much as buying a box. 

This is my first year and I'm going to try the second option. I built a smaller swarm box and took some of my frames from my hive and put them in it. From what I've read bees like a smaller space since its easier to protect so you might think about making a smaller hive, aka Nuc box, to move where you can get the bees. Then you can move them back to your real hive when they start building in the Nuc. 

I've heard that you don't want to move them until they have started to lay eggs in the hive though since the queen will stay with the eggs. If you move before and they don't like the new place, they might leave to find a better place. But if there are eggs they they are more likely to stay no matter what. Keep in mind, more likely. They still may not and you'll have to try all over to catch another one. 

I know others will have lots of other ideas though. These are just the ones I've heard of. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

I've read about 10 books about bees over the winter, none have showed me how to find the hives bees come from. That would be to easy  It won't hurt to try i suppose. 

Now that you mention it though, it would prob be better to try on edge of field since like you said they don't travel far and more likely in the trees in woods.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

There are lots of swarm-trapping threads with tips for the searching. Swarms will often eschew a close-by trap to their mother colony, which makes sense; they don't want to compete directly with their parent colony. While they often have a staging ground (I've learned where it is in each apiary, same durn little tree/fence/bush near every year) it's usually just for doing roll call before hitting the road proper and staging scouts who are looking for the actual end-up spot. Using bait such as used comb, pheromone lures, essential oils, etc. will help but I think it's mostly about proper siting and luck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Heartspark said:


> I've read about 10 books about bees over the winter, none have showed me how to find the hives bees come from. That would be to easy  It won't hurt to try i suppose.


You must not have read the right books. They must have been modern ones which didn't include "bee lining" or "honey hunting". A skill we hardly need here in America anymore.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's a free old book from project Gutenberg by John Ready Lockard. I've read it and it has some interesting information. Really more of a pamphlet.

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/34044

And here's a few modern websites on the topic:

http://sites.google.com/site/beelining/
http://www.savethehives.com/fbp/Beelining.html

If you want to find out if there are bees in a given area just do some open feeding, essentially what beeliners do to attract bees and then follow them. If bees come to your open feeder you have a chance to catch their swarms. I have a few sites that have given me bees repeatedly now. It's kinda like your own secret fishing hole.


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

I did basically the same thing last year. I didnt catch any swarms in the traps last year. I would recommend signing yourself up with as many swarm removal lists as you can. Not quite as easy as trapping them but imo a more reliable way to get "free" bees.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I like my traps to be in the edge of the treeline and near a permanent water source.We now like our bees to be in full sun because of small hive beetles but the bees don't seem to have read that book.I have never seen a feral colony in an open field in full sun.I also put my traps about a quarter mile from existing hives.Find a sloppy beekeeper if you can and put your traps a few hundred yards from his/her hives.Do not let them see you do it or they will have your bees and trap..


----------



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tips. Its suppose to be in the 60s Sunday here. So i'm going to get to work on some traps. Will prob make some feed bags to.

Would it hurt if i put feedbags IN the trap?


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

The first thing I would do is put some drops of lemongrass oil in that hive you built and watch your first swarm move in all by themselves.


----------



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

You know i did not even dawn on me, i was so concentrated with catching them with something else. lol


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

If you have any bees wax, you should put some inside to also attract them. You should put it on the top bars right in the center so they know where to start building comb. If not you might want to try honey. Like other have said 1:1 sugar in a mason jar with 1/8" holes upside down for their feed will attract all kinds of things to the area also. 

Have you been seeing bees working in your area now? I'm in really warm and have a rosemary and there are 15-20 on it at all times. That will let you know how many bees are in the area and if they are traveling to your area right now. The water is a really good idea though since they do have to go there. Happy hunting.


----------



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

The problem is that the 40acres i plan on putting hive on does not have any real flowers to see bees a lot. A few by the house, but not at edge of field. But the house down the road has tons of flowers and i've seen bees on them. I will do a walk around the land this weekend to see if i can spot a hive someplace. If i find one that will be fantastic. 

Won't hurt to try. If nothing bites this year i will go to plan B and just try to fine someone local who has some. Its suppose to be in the 50-60s ALL week here in Missouri, with scattered T-storms. So bees should start buzzing around.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Something to think about when looking at the flowers/gardens down the street, alot of nursery stock is hybred and as I understand it they don't need pollination so they may not produce pollon/necture. course I could be misunderstanding the hole thing. Jim


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Based on my experience and what I've heard from others LGO is really the silver bullet. Your box may not be the right size. You may not have the right size entrance. You might not put it at the optimal height but if there's LGO in your trap, if there are swarms to catch, you'll catch them IMO. Besides, the bees haven't read all the research and seem to do what they want. Go for it and good luck catching some swarms.


----------



## Heartspark (Mar 18, 2011)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> Based on my experience and what I've heard from others LGO is really the silver bullet. Your box may not be the right size. You may not have the right size entrance. You might not put it at the optimal height but if there's LGO in your trap, if there are swarms to catch, you'll catch them IMO. Besides, the bees haven't read all the research and seem to do what they want. Go for it and good luck catching some swarms.


Does LGO attract the wrong kind of insects? Would hate to get hornets or something instead.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Not in my experience.


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

sounds like a plan, my lemongrass oil is in the mail and i've already set the trap out in my yard because bees are on the dandelions here now.


----------

